# Thoughts about Boston bombings



## BIOfrequency (Apr 6, 2013)

How sad, two people dead, one an eight year old boy and they say 100+ injured. The first two bombs went off within 100 feet of each other near the finish line and and third incident at the JFK library. It sucks hearing about things like this! just in my school the other week at LSC there was a stabbing with 14 people injured. What is the world coming too...

Thoughts and Prayers to those in Boston and the Families affected


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

What is pissing me off is that little is known at this time but all the liberal news stations like MSNBC and the like are already saying it's Right Wing Extremest Tea Party Members.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

So far it might be Right Wing Extremest or Tea Party Members, . . . but if so, . . . he's a 20 year old Saudi, . . . another one of the 66,000 little ********* we allow to infiltrate our campuses, . . . because the deans of the schools want 7 digit salaries, . . . and the only way to get that is through higher tuition, . . . thus the flood gates are open to anyone with blood money, oil money, drug money, . . . just so it''s money.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The person of interest is a severely burnt Saudi national. Take a look at this photo, could be something could be nothing.

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/526427_437072663047447_30971175_n.jpg


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> What is pissing me off is that little is known at this time but all the liberal news stations like MSNBC and the like are already saying it's Right Wing Extremest Tea Party Members.


 Would you expect any thing different. Had this happen in the Bush years they would be saying he did it.
Has Obama taken the Foot hood shooter Nidal Malik Hasan to trial yet?
We have been waiting sense 2009 I buried one of those soldiers still waiting for Obama justice


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Would you expect any thing different. Had this happen in the Bush years they would be saying he did it.
> Has Obama taken the Foot hood shooter Nidal Malik Hasan to trial yet?
> We have been waiting sense 2009 I buried one of those soldiers still waiting for Obama justice


Damn Straight!

I do believe this will be a home grown Muslim extremest group. Right wing extremest target federal agents and Muslim groups target innocent people. Obama said it himself, he didn't call it a terrorist attack, he called it a tragedy. A tragedy is a tornado taking out a town.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> What is pissing me off is that little is known at this time but all the liberal news stations like MSNBC and the like are already saying it's Right Wing Extremest Tea Party Members.


Ah get your facts straight please as I've listened to several different networks coverage of this and the only place I've seen it called Right Wing in on an internet blog posted in another forum, with no major network saying who or what group did it. If you have other proof then post the video of it.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Damn Straight!
> 
> I do believe this will be a home grown Muslim extremest group. Right wing extremest target federal agents and Muslim groups target innocent people. Obama said it himself, he didn't call it a terrorist attack, he called it a tragedy. A tragedy is a tornado taking out a town.


I love how everyone jumps to conclusions with out a single fact on the matter at all. As for the Saudi that was badly burned he isn't a suspect but a victim according to both the Boston Police and FBI.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Damn Straight!
> 
> I do believe this will be a home grown Muslim extremest group. Right wing extremest target federal agents and Muslim groups target innocent people. Obama said it himself, he didn't call it a terrorist attack, he called it a tragedy. A tragedy is a tornado taking out a town.


Thank you.

ETA: I would like to think that if homegrown, they would have enough sense to attack the govt, not civilians. I want to believe that we have not sunk that low.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Thank you.
> 
> ETA: I would like to think that if homegrown, they would have enough sense to attack the govt, not civilians. I want to believe that we have not sunk that low.


If it is homegrown, that does not necessarily imply that it was from the Patriot movement. It seems to me that most of the non-Muslim homegrown terror plots lately have been from the OWS hippies. Remember the OWS hippies in Cleveland a couple years ago that bought fake plastic explosive from the FBI to blow up a bridge?

joec: Since you asked, here is a clip of CNN's Security Analyst positing that it could have been Muslims or it could have been Right-Wing Extremists. Funny though, there was never a thought given to Left-Wing Extremists (like Bill Ayres).


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Chris Matthews: 'Normally' Domestic Terrorists 'Tend to Be on the Far Right' | NewsBusters

Let The Mindless Speculating Begin

CNN:Boston Marathon Bombing Could Be Result of ?Right-Wing Extremists?

I can keep posting more if you like Joec? The news seems to keep bringing up this person of interest who happens to be burnt and a Saudi. When I say homegrown I mean a Muslim extremest group that is formed in the US without outside operatives entering the country and unlike a sleeper group. I don't believe it is a Domestic terrorist in the Oklahoma City Bomber example because of the target. Look Joec you don't like people jumping to conclusions but it is what we do as men and as free men we can discuss it. My facts are straight.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/483469_587047541320434_978121824_n.jpg

According to the 'zealots' we have in politics, we're not supposed to judge all Muslims by the acts of a few "crazies."
But the acts of a few American "crazies" is enough to judge all Americans who own guns!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> When I say homegrown I mean a Muslim extremest group that is formed in the US without outside operatives entering the country and unlike a sleeper group. I don't believe it is a Domestic terrorist in the Oklahoma City Bomber example because of the target.


Meangreen: What does the "homegrown Muslim terrorist" scene look like? I am guessing you get memos and briefings on this stuff. The only ones I hear about as John Q. Public, are the ones that are local to Minnesota. Are there a lot of these guys running around? Where? How do they stack up (threat wise) against the Mexican drug cartels? Are they planning on blowing themselves up here, or is the U.S. just a convenient base for training and raising money? Inquiring minds want to know...

I know Minneapolis has a couple of pretty big Somali neighborhoods that are basically just terrorist training camps. But they are sending all of their "graduates" over to blow themselves up in Somalia. It seems career advancement in the terrorist trade is severely limited.

As an aside: They want to blow themselves up. We want to blow them up. You would think we would get along better...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

One other thing that makes me believe I'm not jumping to conclusions. I would think that a domestic terrorist organization targeting the government would do just that. Especially on April 15, don't you think the IRS would be more of an appropriate target? I think Ole Timmy and his Oklahoma City bombing would have gotten a lot more support from the radical groups in the US if there wasn't for the daycare? It has been time and time again that the Muslims target innocent civilians unless they can catch US troops with their pants down (IE unarmed on a politically correct military base.) Left-wing or right-wing the targets are government buildings or government agencies. Muslim terrorists attack our way of life and our identity. If I'm wrong I will be the first to admit it.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> Meangreen: What does the "homegrown Muslim terrorist" scene look like? I am guessing you get memos and briefings on this stuff. The only ones I hear about as John Q. Public, are the ones that are local to Minnesota. Are there a lot of these guys running around? Where? How do they stack up (threat wise) against the Mexican drug cartels? Are they planning on blowing themselves up here, or is the U.S. just a convenient base for training and raising money? Inquiring minds want to know...
> 
> I know Minneapolis has a couple of pretty big Somali neighborhoods that are basically just terrorist training camps. But they are sending all of their "graduates" over to blow themselves up in Somalia. It seems career advancement in the terrorist trade is severely limited.


I do believe we just witnessed one today. I don't see the cartels a threat to most Americans because like the Mafia they have grown from prohibition. Drugs instead of alcohol and the violence is against rival cartels and their own people. They exist because of Americas unquenchable thirst for drugs and cheap labor. Minneapolis took the "refugees" from Somalia and unfortunately they are a lawless people that cannot be deported because of their protected status. These homegrown groups hide under different names and seem to recruit from the Universities, large Muslim neighborhoods, and the largest recruiting depots...our prison system. that have sprung up in almost every state. I do believe they pose the greatest threat against the US more so than the cartels because the cartels thrive for money in a black market. The Muslims is to destroy us as a people.

Let me add one more thing. Have you noticed that your not hearing about all the violence down in Mexico, not as much anyway? Mexico elected a new president and his whole campaign platform was "Life over Prosecution" he stated that if he was elected he would return to the traditional bribe from the cartels of 9% and not be greedy like the present President demanding 15%. He was elected and doesn't pursue the Cartels and quietly collects his 9%. True story.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Regardless of who is actually found to be guilty of this, what I'm most curious about, (and afraid of) is what our "benevolant leaders" will tell us what they must do to protect us and what freedoms we will have to give up this time.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

This was done by a group that just hate Americans, not cartels or left right homegrown terrorist. The fact that they targeted a marathon shows they were not targeting any one group except Americans.


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

Prayers are with all the victim in this terrible tragedy. I pray for fast justice and although some may escape judgment in this world none will escape the Lords justice in the end.
This should be a time of prayer,unity and action to resolve the problem. 
Those who seek to divert and divide the republic are not patriots.
The selfish acts of the ambitious and those who seek fame, monitory or political advancement are part of the problem.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> This was done by a group that just hate Americans, not cartels or left right homegrown terrorist. The fact that they targeted a marathon shows they were not targeting any one group except Americans.


The Boston Marathon is a World event so it will have far reaching effects.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I disremember which one, . . . but one of the news talking heads was trying last night to drum up support for new laws to prevent this sort of thing. The implication was that there must be some form of activity or some sort of "thing" that can be banned, licensed, regulated or taxed that will significantly reduce the possibility of this.

He's right, . . . but until someone figures how to contain "hate", . . . it ain't gonna happen.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Inor said:


> If it is homegrown, that does not necessarily imply that it was from the Patriot movement. It seems to me that most of the non-Muslim homegrown terror plots lately have been from the OWS hippies. Remember the OWS hippies in Cleveland a couple years ago that bought fake plastic explosive from the FBI to blow up a bridge?
> 
> joec: Since you asked, here is a clip of CNN's Security Analyst positing that it could have been Muslims or it could have been Right-Wing Extremists. Funny though, there was never a thought given to Left-Wing Extremists (like Bill Ayres).


Right wing extremest as they say are the White Supremest groups, Neo Nazis etc. and not Tea Party members this is also speculation and no one has even a real suspect much less facts.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> The person of interest is a severely burnt Saudi national. Take a look at this photo, could be something could be nothing.
> 
> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/526427_437072663047447_30971175_n.jpg


I'm pretty sure this is nothing. It's a residential area close to the route of one of the largest races in the country. It was probably just a tenant looking for a good spot to take in the race. Maybe he had a window on an alley or a street that wasn't included in the marathon route. Maybe he heard the explosion and went up to get a look.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

pharmer14 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is nothing. It's a residential area close to the route of one of the largest races in the country. It was probably just a tenant looking for a good spot to take in the race. Maybe he had a window on an alley or a street that wasn't included in the marathon route. Maybe he heard the explosion and went up to get a look.


I'm sure your right.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

joec said:


> Right wing extremest as they say are the White Supremest groups, Neo Nazis etc. and not Tea Party members this is also speculation and no one has even a real suspect much less facts.


Your reaching for straws joec


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Your reaching for straws joec


If you say so and the statement was conjecture on someone on one network nothing more. My whole point is at this time if anyone knows they are either keeping it to themselves or don't know yet who and why. So at this point blaming anyone is pure conjecture be it a Muslim group, a single person or organization is just that. I also don't expect to find out until they the government is ready to bring them to trial either.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It isn't just MSNBC. CNN had a "speculator" state it within 2 hours and 10 minutes of the event, and here we are 24 hours later with no knowledge of who is responsible - still they rabidly speculate with hatred towards the right. The lefts media arm is out of control. I hope people shout them down and beat them with the ratings sticks for this crap. I read one story - I'll try to link it - where a law professor was quoted as terrorism right or left, next islam, and third no agenda. But you have to read 22 paragraphs in to find out he / she said right or left; the top paragraph quotes only right, islam or no agenda. These people forget how the kids in Cleveland wanted to blow up a bridge two years ago - you know the OCCUPY kids? 
Boston Marathon bombs: the early theories - Telegraph



Meangreen said:


> What is pissing me off is that little is known at this time but all the liberal news stations like MSNBC and the like are already saying it's Right Wing Extremest Tea Party Members.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Ripon said:


> It isn't just MSNBC. CNN had a "speculator" state it within 2 hours and 10 minutes of the event, and here we are 24 hours later with no knowledge of who is responsible - still they rabidly speculate with hatred towards the right. The lefts media arm is out of control. I hope people shout them down and beat them with the ratings sticks for this crap. I read one story - I'll try to link it - where a law professor was quoted as terrorism right or left, next islam, and third no agenda. But you have to read 22 paragraphs in to find out he / she said right or left; the top paragraph quotes only right, islam or no agenda. These people forget how the kids in Cleveland wanted to blow up a bridge two years ago - you know the OCCUPY kids?
> Boston Marathon bombs: the early theories - Telegraph


MSNBC and CNN are two of the 3 stations I watched and only saw it mentioned on CNN but nothing other than facts on Fox or MSNBC. Just saying since I tend to hop to all the major cable channels when reporting breaking news. Oh and if I missed it please point out what show and by whom it was stated and in what context.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The enemy is amongst us


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The "media" no longer reports the news in an unbiased manor. The mainstream media now has an agenda, viewership. The best way to boost commercial profits. It's all about the buck. And when it goes bad, that buck gets passed, you know, first amendment rights.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

joec said:


> If you say so and the statement was conjecture on someone on one network nothing more. My whole point is at this time if anyone knows they are either keeping it to themselves or don't know yet who and why. So at this point blaming anyone is pure conjecture be it a Muslim group, a single person or organization is just that. I also don't expect to find out until they the government is ready to bring them to trial either.


It does seem that the timing couldn't be better for putting a lot of key issues such as immigration reform on hold in congress.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

joec said:


> MSNBC and CNN are two of the 3 stations I watched and only saw it mentioned on CNN but nothing other than facts on Fox or MSNBC. Just saying since I tend to hop to all the major cable channels when reporting breaking news. Oh and if I missed it please point out what show and by whom it was stated and in what context.


All the stations seem to have an agenda

View attachment 1891


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> It does seem that the timing couldn't be better for putting a lot of key issues such as immigration reform on hold in congress.


I didn't realize that Congress took a recess due to this but then nothing surprises me about a congress that puts in 3 weeks work in 5 months. Kind of like the SCOTUS now hearing about a dozen cases a year instead of their one time high of a few a week.


----------

